#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Maharashtra:*IIT Bombay - Indian Institute of TechnologyVisvesvaraya National Institute of Technology (VNIT)College of Engineering Pune (COEP)Sardar Patel College of EngineeringArmy Institute of Technology (AIT)International Institute of Information Technology(IIIT-P)Maharashtra Institute of Technology (MIT)Shri Ramdeobaba Kamla Nehru Engineering CollegePune Vidyarthi Griha's College of Engineering and Technology, PuneMumbai University Institute of Chemical Technology, Mumbai (MUICT-M)*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Maharashtra:

1.) IIT Bombay - Indian Institute of Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 1958.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Aerospace EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringEngineering PhysicsMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical Engineering and Materials Science*Fee Structure:*
One time payment
INR3400

Payable every semester
INR33550

Refundable caution deposit
INR3000

Total fees payable at time of admission
INR40076




*Placement:*
*Batch size*
*96*

No. of students participated in placements
94

No. of recruiters
62

No. of offers made
119

Offers per student
1.27

Average compensation(Domestic)
13.87 lpa

Highest compensation offered(Domestic)
20.50 lpa

Lowest compensation offered(Domestic)
7.50 lpa

Median Compensation offered(Domestic)
12.75 lpa




*Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Bombay (IITB),Powai,Mumbai-India.





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in maharashtra Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in himachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in himachal Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology (VNIT)**Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
ArchitectureCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*S No.*
*Description of heads (Annum basis)*
*Amount*

1
*Tuition Fees * 
35000

2
Registration Fees
250

3
*Library Deposit*
500

4
Library Fees
500

5
Gym. Annual Day & Magazine Fee
600

6
Physical Education & Medical Fee
50

7
Identity Card
50

8
Internet & Computer Maint. Fee
500

9
Training & Placement Fees
250

10
Student Aid Fund
100

11
Inter Univ. Cultural Activity
50

12
Industry Institute Interaction
200

13
Development Fees
3000

14
End Semester Examination Fees
800

*Grand Total Rs.*
*41,850/-*




*Placement:*
*Year*
*2008-09*
*2009-10*
*2010-11*

*Branch*
*Eligible* 
*Placed* 
*Eligible* 
*Placed* 
*Eligible* 
*Placed* 

Civil
42
37
45
41
54
48

Chemical
-
41
32
52
40

Mechanical
48
47
50
49
54
49

Electrical & Electronics
54
54
51
43
54
50

Electronics & Communication
57
49
53
45
52
49

Comp.Sc. & Engg.
44
36
51
49
56
48

Metallurgical & Materials
50
45
38
38
57
37

Mining
9
8
12
11
13
11

Architecture
12
2
-
-

Total
*304*
*278*
*341*
*308*
*392*
*332*

*% UG*
*91.44%*
*90.32%*
*84.69%*

M.Tech Students Placed
30
10
4




*Address:* Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, South Ambazari Road, Nagpur, Maharashtra. Pin 440010 (India).

----------


## raymayank

*3.) College of Engineering Pune (COEP)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1854.

*Affiliation:* University of Bombay.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringComputer EngineeringProduction (sandwich) EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*
Total College Fee:
1st year - 51,760/-
2nd year - 50,110/-
3rd year - 50,110/-
4th year - 50,110/-

*Placement:*

Computer
97.14%
100%
91.46%
94.87%

IT
90.14%
98.50%
94.52%
85.52%

E & TC
96%
97.33%
96%
97.46%

Mechanical
94.02%
94.73%
92.36%
90.60%

Production
66.66%
85.71%
84.61%
85.07%

Electrical
91.54%
84.28%
96.96%
86.95%

Instru
97.22%
91.66%
92.10%
90.69%

Metallurgy
75.71%
77.61%
93.75%
83.07%

Civil
66.66%
71.87%
85%
85%


*Address:* College of Engg. Pune, Wellesely Rd, Shivajinagar, Pune-411 005.. Maharashtra, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Sardar Patel College of Engineering*
*Year of Establishment:* 1962.

*Affiliation:* University of Mumbai.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*


*Address:* Bhavans Campus, Munshi Nagar, Andheri (West), Mumbai 400 058.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Army Institute of Technology (AIT)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:*
Computer EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
RS.72,335/- Per year.

*Placement:*
 *Batch*
*   Industry*
*   Army*
*   Total*

2009-10
*186*
*13*+6*
*192*

2010-11
*214*
*6**
*214*

*2011-12*
*208*
*1*
*209*

*2012-13*
*135*
*-*
*135*



*Address:* Dighi Hills,Pune-411015.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) International Institute of Information Technology(IIIT-P)*
*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:*
Electronics and Telecommunication EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*
Bachelor of Engineering     Rs. 47250/-

*Placement:*
The Institute would establish collaborations with various well-known companies to nurture Industry-Institute interaction. Students and faculty would be exposed to the state-of-the art tools and software as well as they would be encouraged to take up Industry project/interact with Industry to hone their knowledge and expertise. The Institute would also maintain an industry-relevant and up to date curriculum by partnering with these leading organizations for PGDM programs. These organizations would also provide valuable insight in the development and delivery of the programs.


The real test of technical education is the creation of an entrepreneur who gets creative ideas reinforced in the education process in a technology school and is ready to start a new venture. In order to nurture the entrepreneurial talent of young graduates, the Institute has a plan to setup an Incubation Center.

*Address:* P-14/1, Pune Infotech Park, Phase  1, Hinjawadi, Pune 411 057, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Maharashtra Institute of Technology (MIT)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1983.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringComputer EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringPetroleum EngineeringPolymer EngineeringPetrochemical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Tuition Fee*
 RS.58000/-

*Development Fee*
 RS.12,000/-

*Pune University Fee*
 RS.637/-

*Total*
 RS.70,637/-



*Placement:*
Maharashtra Institute of Technology has strong collaborations with the following MNCs[4]:
AccentureAmdocsCognizant Technology SolutionsEMC CorporationEATON Technologies IndiaFluor IndiaGeneral MotorsHoneywell AutomationIBMInfosysJohn Deere IndiaKPIT CumminsMahindra & MahindraMicrosoftMphasisNTT DataNvidiaSandvik AsiaShell Technology IndiaSunGardThoughtWorksTata Consultancy ServicesTata MotorsWiproZensar Technologies3DPLM Software SolutionsNational Entrepreneurship Network*Address:* S.No.124, Paud Road, Kothrud, Pune 411038, Maharashtra, INDIA

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Shri Ramdeobaba Kamla Nehru Engineering College*
*Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*Affiliation:* Nagpur University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics Product Design TechnologyElectronics and Tele-Comm. Engg.Information TechnologyComputer Science and Engg.Mechanical EngineeringElectronics and Comm. Engg.Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Course Name
Tuition Fees*
Development Fees*
Other Fees Including
Study Material Charges#
Caution Money Deposit
(Refundable)
Total fees payable
at the time of admission

First Year M.Tech.
Rs. 59112/-
Rs. 4138/-
Rs. 4000/-
Rs. 5000/-
Rs. 72,250/-



*Placement:*
 *Address:* Katol Road, Nagpur, Maharashtra, India - 440 013.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Pune Vidyarthi Griha's College of Engineering and Technology, Pune*
*Year of Establishment:* 1985.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:*
Mechanical engineeringElectrical engineeringElectronics & Telecommunications engineeringPrinting engineeringInformation Technology engineeringComputer science and engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Particulars*
*Fees for FIRST YEAR students for the year 2012-13*


*OPEN,EBC Category*
*OBC Category*
*SC Category*
*ST,SBC, VJ, DT,NT-1,2,3 (TFWS)*
*Jammu & Kashmir & GOI Student*

*Tuition Fee*
-
-
-
-
15000

*Development Fee*
-
-
-
-
5000

*Other Fee*
-
-
-
-
4000

*Interim Charges*
66000
33000
-
5000
-

*University Fee,/ E-Seva*
430
430
430
430
430

*LIC Charges*
667
667
667
667
667

*Deposit Refundable*
1000
1000
1000
1000
500

*Total Fee to be paid by DD*
*68,097*
*35,097*
*2,097*
*7,097*
*25,597*



*Placement:*
Colleges Placement records are excellent. Being an old well established institute of city, almost all the national and multinational tech giants visit College campus each year for recruitment. Being located in Pune, a large amount of industry interaction takes place.

*Address:* 44, Vidya Nagari, Shivdarshan, Parvati, Pune  411009 Maharashtra  INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Mumbai University Institute of Chemical Technology, Mumbai (MUICT-M)*

*Year of Establishment:* 1933.
*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Biotechnology & biomedicineNanotechnology and materials scienceEnergy science and engineeringProcess systems engineeringGreen chemistry and engineeringEnvironmental protection and Hazardous waste managementProduct Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
The Institute of Chemical Technology (ICT) Mumbai was established as the Department of Chemical Technology on 1st October, 1933 by the University of Mumbai, through active support of industries and philanthropists. The Institute was most popularly known as UDCT, Mumbai. Research has been an integral part of ICT since its inception and it has created over 500 first generation entrepreneurs. 


The UDCT grew significantly in stature and was granted autonomy under UGC regulations by the University of Mumbai and further converted in to an Institute on 26th January, 2002. Under the World Bank TEQIP programme, the Maharashtra government granted it full autonomy in June 2004. Due to the recommendations of the Government of Maharashtra and University of Mumbai, the ICT was granted Deemed University Status by the MHRD on 12th September, 2008, with all provisions of the UGC for funding and support as the state owned deemed university.

*Address:* Matunga, Mumbai-400019.

----------

